# This is so horrible--made me really angry



## Meg90 (Oct 15, 2009)

I cannot believe the stones of this kid to post this kind of crap on youtube.

He keeps an adult female Argentine tegu in his BATHROOM. With one little basking light, no substrate, no basking platform NOTHING. She just lives in the bathroom---can you believe that CRAP? You can see her buried into a pile of dirty laundry by the back of the TOILET. God this makes me so angry I could just be sick.

I shared my opinion about it. Please someone, share theres. Also, he's in VA--I would chip money in if someone in that area wants to try and buy that gu off of him. If I lived closer, I totally would. This kid is obviously a giant idiot.

Here's the link. I'm sooooooo pissed about this right now. :mad 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AKu-g5UC70" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AKu-g5UC70</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

I left a comment. If i could afford the tegu i would happily take it in.


----------



## Jefroka (Oct 15, 2009)

He is a kid who needs to learn to become a better tegu owner. Perhaps some constructive criticism would help. No one is perfect. We all have room to better ourselves.


...Jefroka


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 15, 2009)

that is so sad, she seems like such a sweet tegu too. I would take her without question.
robert


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 15, 2009)

I know--I totally want to buy her. Then again, part of her temperament must be due to the fact that she is cold. Poor girl.


----------



## paulsreef (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm hoping that he found the tegu and obviously wasn't planning on having one, so the bathroom was the only place he could put her while he figures something out. I hope he figures it out soon.


----------



## BOOZER (Oct 15, 2009)

anybody message his youtube page??


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just commented


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 15, 2009)

OH MY GOD. 

She has been living in the bathroom for at least EIGHT MONTHS.

Good LORD. Someone PLEASE buy that girl off of him. This is just sick.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 15, 2009)

I told him to talk to me about it so we will see


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

I also offered. I really hope he responds. I feel horrible for her.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG, I asked if i could buy her off of him this is what he said.

no need i love my tegu and i take perficly good care of her


and also i do not use that bathrrom to go to the bathroom


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just commented on it. That is horrible! Hopefully he changes his husbandry. Good move on the bacteria tanman!


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea, i know all about how grose bathrooms get. He also told me he doesnt use that bathroom. He also had a roll of toilet paper half full. Whats that mean then? Someones droped a duece in that toilet recently. Sorry just my two cents


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

It really makes you wonder if he would keep his beardie in that type of condition!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been messaging him. He's a stubborn little kid that wants to keep his big lizard.

He told me the same crap. Also said she was only in the bathroom for 5 months instead of 8. When he posted a video EIGHT months ago that showed her in that same room.

There is a new video up. I've commented on that one as well. I am still emailing him. I asked him to join tegutalk.

and I too, offered to buy her from him. He also said no.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

herper9 said:


> It really makes you wonder if he would keep his beardie in that type of condition!


His beardie is almost black. Crazy stress marks on him its rediculous. His turtles have a horrible enclosure. He also barely has sufficient enclosures for his leo. Its truely horrifying hes allowed to own any animals.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

When I tried the video it didn't work.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am angry about the tortoises as well.

This kid makes me sick. He parents should be slapped.

Allowing animals to live in those conditions under their supervision.

sick.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh this is what he told me wich really pushed me over the edge witch led me to right a paragraph of why he shouldnt own reptiles. And im pretty sure what the live in is how you care for them.

"yeah ok think what you want i am puting up a shed for her and what she lives in has nothing to do with what type of care i give her"


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay I just watched the video and am leaving a comment as we speak.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow when I first saw this I figured he was just a clueless kid who stumbled on a big lizard he thought was cool but never bothered to do the research on it and could be redeemed.

Now it's pretty obvious that despite having good information GIVEN to him he's refusing it at the peril of his poor reptiles. He's apparently not convinced that they're all falling apart due to the stress and would rather prove people wrong by not changing things and letting the poor animals suffer.

If his current crop of reptiles are in this kind of condition, can you imagine how many he's already gone through?

Ugh.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah so he sent me the same message about how there is as much bacteria in the bathroom as there would be in a tank. He obviously hasn't been through a high school biology course. He doesn't use the bathroom to go to the bathroom yet he obviously uses it to shower. Hmmmm. I've asked him twice what his temps are and nothing. I also just asked him what his gu's diet consists of... this should be interesting. I don't even own a gu... yet, and could take care of it better than he has. Who takes eight months to build a shed? I'm pretty sure Bobby and many of us have built cages in less than a week.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's a couple emails.

Him:
no matter what you say no animals disserve to be in any cage and we do not own them to recreat their naturale habitat we own them for our own pleasure and you think you know every thing but you really dont so stop making stupid assumpions

Me:
You are ridiculous.

If you think reptiles shouldn't be in cages, WHY are you keeping leos, a beardie, two sulcatas and several snakes IN CAGES.

You are a child. You live with your parents and obviously they are not supervising you. I would NEVER let a child get away with treating animals the way you are.

I am a second year Zoology student with my own apartment, and my own animals and EVERYTHING I own is set up in a naturalistic environment so that their stress is at a minimum.

Your sulcatas are BOTH pyramided, your beardie is nearly black and COVERED in stress markings and your tegu lives in the BATHROOM on a cold tile floor devoid of substrate.

I keep reptiles so I can observe their natural behaviors, and yes, enjoy them.

You seem to keep reptiles so you can BRAG about your big lizard, and big tortoises and your OH so scary snakes.

Your reptiles are being mistreated.

And the sad part is you are willingly, and knowingly, doing so.


Him:
wow ok one sulcata has pyamiding because when i got from the pet store it already had it and my beardie is dark because of its sand

and what am i doing that is so bad to my animals

and my tgu is in there because im building a shed what do you want me to do throw it outside like its previous owners

also the tile may be cold but if my tegu fells cold it goes and basks soooo there is nothing wronge there


Me:
Wow.

I hope you enjoy what you are doing to her. You seem to have no problem with it.

People like you shouldn't be allowed to LOOK at animals, let alone own them.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

People come into my store all the time and act this same way! Drives me nuts!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 16, 2009)

Ugh. The arrogance, the heartlessness. Good god, how do people get to be like this? I understand humans tend to humanize their animals to a point where it's silly, but this kid is the polar opposite. That is like serial killer mentality.

His attitude just screams "These animals exist for my amusement! Dance critters dance! Your trivial life and death struggles only take place so I can put them on youtube to get attention from strangers because my parents won't give it to me!"

How do people get like that?!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

what I just got form him:
ha very funny miss perfect and what dont you understand about im building a shed and plus if i sold her to you you would prob put her in some tiny cage that is nothing like a nice big shed 

my response:
If I had her, she would have a custom enclosure 6 ft long, 3 ft wide, and 3 ft tall with 7-10 inches of substrate to burrow into, proper UVB lamps, a basking platform and a waterdish big enough for her to get in and out of comfortably. There would be stationary plants, and rocks in it, to recreate some of her natural habitat, and to stimulate natural behaviors.

She would be interacted with, and loved, just like my other tegu, and all my other animals. Watch my videos. She would have an enclosure like THAT. Only big enough that she can comfortably move, and live within it.

She would have SUPERVISED free roam time, in a nice warm room, and be taken outside in the summer.

She would be taken care of properly.


I hope someday you feel bad about the way you are treating her. It is obvious, that isn't going to happen now.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG. He messaged me this is what it said

"ok cool but im not the one who killed a tegu so why take advice from you"

The other message he sent

"ok im not building the shed by my self im getting help from someone at my church and you can watch that video now i have uvb/a andi love my tegu why are you so mad?"


This truely pushed me over. He is the most ignorant kid ever. He told me i killed a tegu? well little boy did you read my description? or are you so ignorant that reading isnt cool? Im so mad right now. Oh and why am i angry, Because your killing your tegu


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh and his beardie is not black because of the sand. I keep my beardies on black sand and their orange. Also Tyranus02 on youtube has a beardie on black sand and its beautiful.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm a third year Biology student and what he is doing to these animals is sickening.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 16, 2009)

Well clearly he's reading this thread or checking out the forums if he knew enough to jab you about your recent loss =/

If you're reading:
Man, we aren't attacking you for the sake of attacking you, there are horrible problems with your husbandry that you AREN'T addressing. You're using the fact that the tegu appears to be in good health as a defense, what you're overlooking is the fact that reptiles are VERY hardy creatures and will not reveal illness until they're on death's door. You're sending that poor tegu to an early grave, and are refusing to even acknowledge good advice given by people with much more experience than you.

The shed is an idea, but depending on where you live winter temperatures are going to get way too low for a tropical reptile so you would need to provide for ADEQUATE indoor housing. Lastly, for the love of god give that lizard something to burrow in, you have no idea how stressed out she is!


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zilch said:


> Well clearly he's reading this thread or checking out the forums if he knew enough to jab you about your recent loss =/
> 
> If you're reading:
> Man, we aren't attacking you for the sake of attacking you, there are horrible problems with your husbandry that you AREN'T addressing. You're using the fact that the tegu appears to be in good health as a defense, what you're overlooking is the fact that reptiles are VERY hardy creatures and will not reveal illness until they're on death's door. You're sending that poor tegu to an early grave, and are refusing to even acknowledge good advice given by people with much more experience than you.
> ...


Hes jabbing at me because of the tribute video I have for Xander


----------



## Zilch (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah ok, well let me paste that over to his youtube video


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is what I just got from him:
"she does not hibernate and in the shed will be insulation and a heater and i have not built a shed yet because i moved a few months ago and dont worrie so much it is in good hand i know what im doing in its new home it will have plenty of substrate"
So how does he know if she hibernates or not? And why shouldn't I worry? Did he not worry about Michael Vick doing what he did to those dogs? Did he not find that sickening?


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

He just thinks he knows everything.

He said
yeah it was a baby there is not much that could have gone wronge you killed it dont blame it on previous owners it seems like when you got it it stated dieing

I said
They did not provide proper husbandry witch caused it to have brittle bones. They told me it was four months old. I had him for a month witch made him five months old. I got a healthy tegu from bobby hill that was only 3 months old and double the size of the 5 month old. So dont even tell me it was my fault. He went through two sheds and also ate like a horse on good food obviously something you have no idea about.

Oh and nice spelling kid lol.
Dieing kinda of like what yours is doing now? Hmm hypocrite much?

Oh yea this is the tribute i made
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TWIrhycZI8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TWIrhycZI8</a><!-- m -->


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well he feeds her mice, ground beef, canned dog food, canned grass hoppers, and other things. Oh and its lean ground beef.


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 16, 2009)

wow this got crazy fast. It does not matter how much we say to him.. He will not change his way. It is upsetting but this is not something to get stressed about. Yes i love animals. I hope he changes but the odds are against him
robert


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow does this kid have something wrong with him?

listen to what he said
ummm yeah why are you saying something about my tegus diet when you know nothing about it.
and its YOUR FAULT learn how to take care of your animals and the cage for your new tegu is way to dark

Did he not hear me say it was the middle of the night?

Oh and this is what i had to say
ummm it was the middle of the night my lights are on a timer 12hours on 12hours off i had to wake my tegus up to get them out. The timer turns the lights on at 8am and turns them off at 8pm. Proper lighting also, My uvb is a power sun 100watt and a 2 ft 7% uvb bulb. The basking spot is 110 degrees. The bedding is a mixture of commercial grade tropical substrate 6-12in deep. I mist every day to keep the humidity up witch is something you clearly know nothing about. I feed my tegu Ground turkey, Ground beef, Chicken livers, Mice, Crickets, And STEAK. all supplemented with vitamins. The cage dimensions are 8x3x3 and I take the utmost care of all on my reptiles unlike your pathetic husbandry skills. My snake and beardies are happy, not to mention my beardies are orange and are on black sand and i feed them in bins so they dont get compacted. You told megg90 hes black because of the sand, no those are crazy stress marks. Oh and the enclosure for your beardie is too small


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

herper9 said:


> Well he feeds her mice, ground beef, canned dog food, canned grass hoppers, and other things. Oh and its lean ground beef.


truely a pathetic diet


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 16, 2009)

does everyone realize that you are having an online fight with a kid? He is a teenager.. that explains it all
robert


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh I'm not fighting with him. I personally feel that you get more results from honey.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

It is wrong that he's attacking you about your gu though.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

herper9 said:


> It is wrong that he's attacking you about your gu though.


Yea I know. He a hypocrite


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

It's not even that. It's just common courtesy.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

herper9 said:


> It's not even that. It's just common courtesy.


I know he just died. Then hes blaming it on me. I got xander when he was 4 months he was 8in long. I got zero a month later when xander was 5 months and he had grown four inches with me so he was 12in. Zero was just 3months and already 26" now i dont see how it was my fault. Xander grew a total of 6in with me thats almost double then when i got him.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 16, 2009)

There's no doubt you took good care of him.


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 16, 2009)

AHHH! This kid makes me mad.. I watched the video earlier, and didn't have time to reply. I just went to watch it 30 seconds ago so I could leave a reply, and he removed the video!


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow he blocked me from commenting. He re-uploaded because there was about ten of us commenting. So he only wants people to praise him for the horrible job hes doing


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Oct 16, 2009)

haha i was talking to this jerk and i got blocked too. its a crying shame for that poor girl. i guess all we can do is keep her in our thoughts. talking to this kid is like talking to a brick wall!http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&f=14&t=5353#

-jmwgibson56


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

jmwgibson56 said:


> haha i was talking to this jerk and i got blocked too. its a crying shame for that poor girl. i guess all we can do is keep her in our thoughts. talking to this kid is like talking to a brick wall!http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/posting.php?mode=reply&f=14&t=5353#
> 
> -jmwgibson56


Until i make a new account. Lol he cant just get rid of me like that.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

I posted that atleast he took the other two BS videos down. Now atleast, others wont copy his stupidity and get a tegu to keep in the bathroom. What a jerkface mc idiot pants.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh my. Here's the latest bit of awesome out of this kid. He can't even spell. What a FREAKING JOKE.

yeah wow you take great care of your tegu, every heard of walking it is something mt tegu can do ,TOO BAD YOUR CANT in that little cage and he cant borrow

Guys an idiot. I could hardly make out what he meant. Freaking loser.

I told him to have fun torturing her. He seems to have no problem with it. what a loser. I wish his parent could see how he behaves.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok well this is what he said on the second youtube account i made. lol If he blocks me ill just create another.

of that is so sweet miss.perfect plus you know nothing about my tegus diet your little friend is prob just talking crap and look at my resent videos and my bearded dragon is not black and tell your friend to stop killing tegus and take advice from a person who has a healthy tegu like me

Nice spelling ROFL. I hate to say it but if you told someone your diet im pretty sure we all know now.He told herper9 what the tegu eats.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

hey its me the boy with the tegu look at the video and it doesnt even look that bad besides that there is no substrate but there is a heater,uvb bulb and i am going build a shed soon for her and the tortoises and please tell me what is wronge with her diet, my leos cages,and im pretty sure my beardie is fine. thanks please ask me if you want me to make any videos or any thing.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

You are kidding me RIGHT?

Hey its me, the KID who is mistreating his tegu willingly, and knowingly and then badmouthing competent keepers.

Who wants to argue with me some more, so I can trot out some more badly spelled excuses?


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah it was more like you all coming to me bad mouthing me and alot of you told me to join the site and can you answer the questions or no


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't even type right now. I will say something I will regret.

Maybe I will try again in the morning, for that poor, poor tegu's sake.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah the tegu is very healthy so why willnt you help me if you fell sooo bad for it


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

so will you please answer the question above and then tell me what is currently wronge with my tegu


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

and i love how all you come here to talk crap about me and my family and how i take care of my animals and now you cant even answer the questions from statement #54 so if you people really want to help then please answer my questions


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

i know this meg girl doesnt know a lot so if someone else could help me out and answer the questions i have on statement #54 thanks


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> hey its me the boy with the tegu look at the video and it doesnt even look that bad besides that there is no substrate but there is a heater,uvb bulb and i am going build a shed soon for her and the tortoises and please tell me what is wronge with her diet, my leos cages,and im pretty sure my beardie is fine. thanks please ask me if you want me to make any videos or any thing.


OH and she LIVES IN YOUR BATHROOM!!!!! Your beardies BLACK WAY TOO STRESSED. Your Tortoises Husbandry is terrible and well you have your leos on paper towels and zip lock tubaware containers. So yea all and all you arnt doing a good job. You told us your tegu's diet was mice, ground beef, and dog food. Well dog food is garbage. Mice and ground beef all the time is GARBAGE not to mention its lean ground beef


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> yeah it was more like you all coming to me bad mouthing me and alot of you told me to join the site and can you answer the questions or no


Yea we told you join the site because you were being immature and blocking us.. Oh and post number 58 and 59 have misspells in them im pretty sure if your 15 your in 9th or 10th grade. Dont they teach you how to spell?


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh plus you went and told me my tegu died from my care?

I dont even see why im justifying myself to a 15 year old.

Well read this four page post.
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=5340" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=24&t=5340</a><!-- l -->


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

i didnt even say it was lean ground turkey and first off im building a shed for my tortoises and they live out side in the summer in their big pen,second my leos i put together for the video and their is nothing wronge with their inclosure and the only two that live together right now are my adult female and male and that is in a 20 gallon.third ha my beardie isnt black so cheak again and you are missing some stuff in the tegus diet i would feed her vegies and some fruit but she will not except it and she also eats eggs,canned grass hoppers/also live.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey don't start on the teenager issue, I don't want to side with this guy, he does have some issues with his care, but I am 15 and I take excellent care of my animals and the tegu I have right now was rescued from another person who couldn't care for her so please do not call all teenagers immature. I think this kid needs to grow up and take proper care of his animals or wait to have animals until he can properly care for them. Also, almost everyone on this site has the spelling and grammar of a 3rd grader, so you can't really judge him for that. Some advice would be to build your tegu a 7 by 3 by 3 foot wooden cage instead of a shed, put in some proper UVB, because the UVB you have is not properly positioned, and put multiple heaters in there because they need serious heat. Also, add some variety to his/her diet and add some bananas, strawberries and other fruits. You can feed it calves liver, calves heart, mice, large hissing roaches, some ground turkey, and eggs can also be good but not everyday or anything. I am sure you can find everything but the mice and hissing roaches at a grocery store, and the roaches and mice can be bought online in bulk or maybe at a local store. I hope you get a really good setup going and you listen to the advice I just gave you.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

oh and ive read all that crap of all you telling lies. like i dont privide uvb/a light,and all you are complaning if i use i toilit or not well i dont but i do use the shower and i am the only one and i clean her bathroom all the time so there is bacteria but i dont think it should be of much concern and i also give her baths about twice a week.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> i didnt even say it was lean ground turkey and first off im building a shed for my tortoises and they live out side in the summer in their big pen,second my leos i put together for the video and their is nothing wronge with their inclosure and the only two that live together right now are my adult female and male and that is in a 20 gallon.third ha my beardie isnt black so cheak again and you are missing some stuff in the tegus diet i would feed her vegies and some fruit but she will not except it and she also eats eggs,canned grass hoppers/also live.


OH well excuse me... Your beardie IS DARK. Still MAD CRAZY stress marks. He's VERY thin and looks unhealthy. If you would like i could take some pictures of my beardies and show you what healthy beardies look like. She's also a little old for crickets there kinda like mints but if you feed them with other food then thats a stable MEAL not diet. Also what about winter time? im pretty sure it snows in Ohio but not in argentina. So thats BAD.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

TeguKid80 said:


> Hey don't start on the teenager issue, I don't want to side with this guy, he does have some issues with his care, but I am 15 and I take excellent care of my animals and the tegu I have right now was rescued from another person who couldn't care for her so please do not call all teenagers immature. I think this kid needs to grow up and take proper care of his animals or wait to have animals until he can properly care for them. Also, almost everyone on this site has the spelling and grammar of a 3rd grader, so you can't really judge him for that. Some advice would be to build your tegu a 7 by 3 by 3 foot wooden cage instead of a shed, put in some proper UVB, because the UVB you have is not properly positioned, and put multiple heaters in there because they need serious heat. Also, add some variety to his/her diet and add some bananas, strawberries and other fruits. You can feed it calves liver, calves heart, mice, large hissing roaches, some ground turkey, and eggs can also be good but not everyday or anything. I am sure you can find everything but the mice and hissing roaches at a grocery store, and the roaches and mice can be bought online in bulk or maybe at a local store. I hope you get a really good setup going and you listen to the advice I just gave you.


I agree he needs to grow up. Some kids are very mature by 15 others not so much


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is getting out of hand, repcoop18, follow my advice and your tegu will be fine. Tanman, he did take some low blows but you should forgive him he is trying to work things out.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> oh and ive read all that crap of all you telling lies. like i dont privide uvb/a light,and all you are complaning if i use i toilit or not well i dont but i do use the shower and i am the only one and i clean her bathroom all the time so there is bacteria but i dont think it should be of much concern and i also give her baths about twice a week.


Did you read i saw half a roll of toilet paper? I know i dont put half a roll of toilet paper in my bathroom for show.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Also, what is it with you guys and spelling put in apostrophes and use proper grammar please! And this goes out to both of you. Hahaha, not trying to offend anyone though.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> i know this meg girl doesnt know a lot so if someone else could help me out and answer the questions i have on statement #54 thanks


So now your sexist? You didnt say anything about anyone else on here. Even though she has a VERY healthy tegu and not to mention VERY happy. She's also studying zoology but im sure to you that doesnt account for anything


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

ok see the funny thing is i knew just about all that and i dont know why but my tegu doesnt except fruits and vegies. also what is wronge with the uvb.and im building a shed one because my mom is paying for it and two because my mom wants more room in the house.and why are you saying i need to grow up and take proper care of his animals please inform me


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, in my opinion Meg was a wee bit aggressive off the bat to this guy, but his response was not appropriate in any way. However we are not on some absurd MTV "Diss Off" this guy is legitimately asking for help, and the least we can do is try to help him and his tegu.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

TeguKid80 said:


> This is getting out of hand, repcoop18, follow my advice and your tegu will be fine. Tanman, he did take some low blows but you should forgive him he is trying to work things out.


well i want him to read the four page health issue topic i had for my tegu Xander before he comes at me with those "low blows" 


Oh and as for grammar I would just like it if he spelled words correctly. Its wrong not wronge


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah i dont use prper grammer first of all because im a slow typer and second because i dont really care


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> ok see the funny thing is i knew just about all that and i dont know why but my tegu doesnt except fruits and vegies. also what is wronge with the uvb.and im building a shed one because my mom is paying for it and two because my mom wants more room in the house.and why are you saying i need to grow up and take proper care of his animals please inform me


Well because YOUR KILLING THEM. Maybe if you were more mature you would notice this.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, although I can see you are crammed for space, the bathroom will not work for more than a month max, unless if you got really creative and took it down and made it a walk in cage. About the growing up thing, I just mean that I wish you would buy him a cheap cage off of craigslist or something to last until you get your shed. The UVB is positioned in such a way she would have to be right under it for it to have any affect. About the fruit and veggies, they really aren't that into the veggies and I have never owned one that ate them, but try putting a moving prey object over the fruit or maybe thawing out some frozen mice and then mixing the bananas and strawberries and mice together, that has always worked for me. You could also feed her off of tongs by putting the fruit, dusted with calcium of course, on the end of the tongs and moving it in front of her to stimulate a feeding response.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

ooooooooooo wow dude big deal like it really matters because apparently you can still tell what it is


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

TeguKid80 said:


> Well, in my opinion Meg was a wee bit aggressive off the bat to this guy, but his response was not appropriate in any way. However we are not on some absurd MTV "Diss Off" this guy is legitimately asking for help, and the least we can do is try to help him and his tegu.


Ehhh I was probably out of hand when he started mentioning I killed my tegu. Which i DIDN'T. But he had probably blocked me and didn't receive those messages


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

im not killing anything!


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, I agree you probably did not, seeing as MBD is a slow killer. My tegu had it when it came from LLL, but I corrected it within two weeks. Proper grammar*, wouldn't hurt but is not necessary. I also will say that it would be nice if you two could just reasonably discuss better ways to care for his tegu!


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

well your saying im killing mine and im not sooo and you said that about all my other animals to


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Repcoop stop yelling at Tanman and read what I wrote about the UVB and why it needs to be different please. I would really appreciate this calming down to a nice slow discussion about care.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> im not killing anything!


YOUR KILLING YOUR TEGU. Shes gonna develop MBD and shes going to contract something from that nastey bathroom floor. Why isnt this post in the good guy bad guy. Ehhh hes KILLING his tegu you need to provide rober care. Food, Substrate, Not bathroom, vitamins, Biger water,


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tanman, his tegu looks alright to me honestly, as in health wise but I haven't seen his other animals. So stop talking about that, we are now discussing the care he should provide.


----------



## DZLife (Oct 16, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> repcoop18 said:
> 
> 
> > ok see the funny thing is i knew just about all that and i dont know why but my tegu doesnt except fruits and vegies. also what is wronge with the uvb.and im building a shed one because my mom is paying for it and two because my mom wants more room in the house.and why are you saying i need to grow up and take proper care of his animals please inform me
> ...




Whooooah!
I just read through this thread...

TanMan... This kid isn't on this site to argue with you. He's asking for input on what he can do to better take care of his tegu.
Attacking him isn't going to do any good.

Why not try something constructive, like offering polite advice on what he can change? I'm sure he'd be more willing to listen to you.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im done with this net argument for tonight its out of hand because he wont man up and admit he doesnt have a proper house.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

my tegu is not getting mbd because it has uvb and i give her calcium 
i think some of you are watching a different video because im not going to lie i have uvb/a and a heater to bring up the heat


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

DZLife said:


> TanMan57 said:
> 
> 
> > repcoop18 said:
> ...


I do admit i am being rough on him. Im still a little pissed he attacked me telling me i killed my own tegu.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

what are you talking about i sitting here telling you that right now and im asking for advise and your just being an ass


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you Dz, these guys don't understand that this is a tegu information site not Friday Night Fights. Also, it is not all on Tanman, this is totally equal blame. Rep coop read my posts about care because the UVB may help some but it needs to cover most of the area she is in to be effective. Also read my dietary tips for how to get her to eat fruit.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> my tegu is not getting mbd because it has uvb and i give her calcium
> i think some of you are watching a different video because im not going to lie i have uvb/a and a heater to bring up the heat


You need multivitamins for her too since she's not in the wild we cannot provide every detail in her food. So we provide multivitamins that she needs


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah im plenty mature also i mean you guys are just making up as much crap as posible because your mad or something idk


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

You do need multivitamins too, he is right there. Also, you could turn the bathtub itself into a temporary cage by installing UVB and heaters in it and putting down a foot or so of substrate and some other hides and such. Just another idea for caging.


----------



## DZLife (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> my tegu is not getting mbd because it has uvb and i give her calcium
> i think some of you are watching a different video because im not going to lie i have uvb/a and a heater to bring up the heat



Hey, I'd be more than happy to give you any constructive advice I can. I think most of the other experienced tegu lovers on this site would be more than willing to do the same.

I don't think that an all-out attack is the right way to go, even if one did feel that your husbandry with the tegu was sub-par.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

oh i also do have multie vitimans if you want i can make a video showing you all this


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> yeah im plenty mature also i mean you guys are just making up as much crap as posible because your mad or something idk


So telling us were making stuff up yea thats mature (Sarcasm). Everything i said was true and or seen


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have not made up any crap. If you even begin to accuse me I believe almost anyone with tegu experience can back me up on this care I gave you. If you were not referring to me then that is fine but I have given you strictly facts.


----------



## DZLife (Oct 16, 2009)

Also, I never saw the video; I'm purely responding upon the conduct of those posting.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> oh i also do have multie vitimans if you want i can make a video showing you all this


Oh well are they without d3?


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah i know but they all were attacking me and they really just didnt know the detailes


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

DZLife said:


> Also, I never saw the video; I'm purely responding upon the conduct of those posting.


He has taken the video down. Because of all of the coments


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whole prey 
Captive raised insects 
Crickets 
Roaches 
Mealworms 
Super worms 
Wax worms 
Silk worms 
Horn worms 
Earth worms 
Snails 
Crayfish 
Pinkie mice 
Quail hatchlings 
Baby chickens 
Mice 
Rats 
Hamster 
Gerbil 
Feeder frogs/toads/lizards 

Meat 
Soft-boiled or scrambled eggs 
Raw meats: turkey, lamb, venison, fowl, beef 
Fresh fish filets 
Organ meats: liver, hearts, gizzards 
Sea food: Crab, Scallops, Shrimp 

Fruits 
Tropical fruits: Mango, Papaya 
Melons: cantaloupe, honeydew, casaba, watermelon 
Bananas- in moderation, peels can be fed if grown organic 
Apples- in moderation 
Cherries 
Grapes- Thompson seedless; green and red 
Concord grapes higher in oxalates 
Tomatoes- high in oxalates** 
Berries: 
Strawberries- high in oxalates** and goitrogens* so in moderation 
blueberries, raspberries, & blackberries 
Figs -fresh or dried 
Dates 
Kiwi 
Peaches- high in goitrogens* 
Pears- high in oxalates** 
Pumpkin 

Veggies 
Acorn squash, butternut squash 
Kabocha squash 
Parsnip 
Alfalfa 
Okra 
Green beans 
Green peas, snap peas 
Leeks 
Prickly pear cactus 

Dark leafy greens like: 
Chicory greens (Escarole) 
Collard greens 
Dandelion greens 
Endive 
Mustard greens 
Turnip greens 

Spaghetti squash 
Bell peppers 
Rapini 
Zucchini 
Yellow squash 
Radish 
Yucca root- cassava- tough, should be shredded 
Asparagus 
Broccoli in moderation, high in oxalates** 
Beets and Beet greens in moderation, high in oxalates** 
Carrots and tops in moderation, high in oxalates** 
Bok choy - in moderation, high in goitrogens* 
Brussels sprouts- high in goitrogens* 
Parsley- good source of calcium 
Cabbage- in moderation, high in goitrogens* 
Cauliflower- in moderation, high in goitrogens* 
Coriander- in moderation, high in oxalates** 
Rutabaga 
Sweet potato- feed rarely 
Corn- feed rarely or never, low in Ca and high in Phosphorus 
Spinach- feed rarely or never, high in oxalates and goitrogens 
Swiss chard- feed rarely or never, high in oxalates** 
Lettuces -low in nutrition 
Celery- low in nutrition 
Cucumber- low in nutrition 
Flowering plants like- Nasturtiums, Dahlia or hibiscus, just be careful of pesticides and herbicides 
Lentils-cooked 
Cooked pasta or rice 
Whole wheat bread 


Lets make this thread never ending. Got a suggestion? Add it. Don't agree with an item listed above? Tell us. 

Quote:
*Goitrogens are naturally-occurring substances that can interfere with function of the thyroid gland. Goitrogens get their name from the term "goiter," which means an enlargement of the thyroid gland. If the thyroid gland is having difficulty making thyroid hormone, it may enlarge as a way of trying to compensate for this inadequate hormone production. "Goitrogens," like circumstances that cause goiter, cause difficulty for the thyroid in making its hormone. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=47" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=47</a><!-- m -->


Quote:
**Oxalates are naturally-occurring substances found in plants, animals, and in humans. In chemical terms, oxalates belong to a group of molecules called organic acids, and are routinely made by plants, animals, and humans. Our bodies always contain oxalates, and our cells routinely convert other substances into oxalates. For example, vitamin C is one of the substances that our cells routinely convert into oxalates. In addition to the oxalates that are made inside of our body, oxalates can arrive at our body from the outside, from certain foods that contain them. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=48" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=48</a><!-- m -->


Top Healthiest Fish 
Click on chart to view better 

I stand corrected on the vegetable issue, I guess they do eat vegetables. By the way all credit for this list goes to Puffdragon, he created it, not me.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 16, 2009)

i have all i have heard to not use d3 from the varn yard guy because of what itis made out of like clams or something


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 16, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> i have all i have heard to not use d3 from the varn yard guy because of what itis made out of like clams or something


Huh? I didnt quite catch that.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 16, 2009)

Written By Varnyard 

Care sheet for the Tegu. Note some species will differ some on requirements. 
This care sheet will be for four of the common species available in the pet trade. 

Hatchling tegus will all take the same food up until about one year in age. Of these the Tupinambis merianae, Common name (Argentine Black and White), (Giant Tegu) And the Tupinambis rufescens, Common name (Argentine red Tegu), (Red tegu) will change feeding habits. The Blue Tegu is also a form of the Tupinambis merianae, but the Tupinambis teguixin, Common name (Colombian Black and White), or (Gold Tegu) Will stay on a carnivorous diet throughout their life. 

Food: 
All Tegus are carnivores as hatchlings, which means they only eat meat. I do allow baby tegus to eat as much as they want to, except rodents. I feed them one once or twice a week, and also make sure they are the size that can swallow without too much trouble. Crickets dusted with vitamins dust, Captive raised roaches, Mealworms, Super mealworms, ground turkey dusted with vitamin dust, Pinkie mice and cooked egg (Not raw) scrambled or hard-boiled. The only reptile supplement I have any faith in is Zoo-Med Repti Calcium without D3. Most other products are made from crushed oyster shells, and are not able to be absorbed. Therefore, being a poor product for a good healthy tegu.
As for my adults, I feed them everyday, as in the babies, the get one whole rodent, chick or duckling once or twice a week. However, my tegus do hibernate up to 7 months out of the year. If you have a tegu that does not hibernate, you can cut back on feeding him as much, or as frequent. Judged by the animal keeping good body weight, and a fat round tail base. If he starts to look like he might be loosing body mass, you can always add more to the diet.
Please remember to remove any food that is not eaten right after your tegu has eaten his/her fill. Insects are well known for stressing reptiles. This also will help keep their cage cleaner. 
Adult tegus, for the Argentine Black and White and the Argentine red Tegu, the Blue Tegu and as well as the Extreme Giant tegus, they will take ground turkey; cooked egg (Not raw) scrambled or hard-boiled, rodents, fresh fish (Not from a pet shop, due to the chemicals used in these tanks), baby chickens, grapes, tomatoes, strawberries, melons, and just about any other soft fruits. Bananas can be given as well, but not as a staple diet, only in moderation. This is due to the high content of potassium (Known for not binding with calcium). Not more than once every couple of weeks. They also tend to have very high phosphorous levels. Some of my Argentine tegus will not eat fruit. They are just as healthy as any tegus that have fruit in the diet; they also have no shedding problems at all. The more I look into this, the more I see feeding fruit as being a waste of time and money. There are many things out there to feed your tegu that is much better than fruit. The Colombian Black and White, or (Gold Tegu) will take all of the above, except fruit. Also I suggest feeding only killed rodents. Live rodents can bite your animal. Dead do not; it is just not worth the chance. My choice of vitamin dust is Zoo-Med Repti Calcium without D3; it is made with calcium carbonate and not crushed oyster shell.

A side note on feeding: Tegus can get cage aggressive. They can get to where they will associate their keeper with food. There are a couple of ways to keep this from happening. The first is to feed your tegu in a separate cage or area than his home. Have the food there when you put him with it. 
Another way, would be to feed him at night or when he is in his hide. Then he will not see you with food. The first suggestion is the best for a few reasons. One you handle him every day, which helps with the taming process. Another reason would be to remove all chances of him ingesting substrate. And last, but not least, the food would be fresher than feeding at night. 

In my opinion, feeding fruit for skin problems has no solid ground to back the claims of some keepers. There is nothing in most fruits to promote good sheds but moisture, all though some fruits do contain some vitamins that are good for skin. There are other sources of these vitamins in much higher concentrations, these are found in meats. Feeding fruit seems to be nothing more than a wasted meal, and is not needed to have and keep a healthy tegu. There are other things that do contain the right vitamins, such as beef liver and cod liver oil. These need to be fed in conjunction with each other. Another words feed both of them once a week as a meal. 

The way I mix my beef liver into the ground turkey: 

I use one part of beef liver to three parts ground turkey, just mince the liver, or you can use a food processor. You can mix it together and then portion pack them into meal size zip-lock bags, freeze them and then thaw them as needed to feed. As in the little stamp zip-locks for hatchlings, up to sandwich bags for adults. You can make up a bunch of them and freeze them. Also this is fed raw, I do not cook anything for tegus but eggs. 
Raw beef liver contains:
Vitamin A iu (ug * 5) 35346.000 10020.591 39940.98 706.9% 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) mg 0.260 0.07371 0.2938 17.3% 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) mg 2.780 0.78813 3.1414 163.5% 
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) mg 12.780 3.62313 14.4414 63.9% 
Vitamin B5 (Pantotheic Acid) mg 7.620 2.16027 8.6106 76.2% 
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) mg 0.940 0.26649 1.0622 47% 
Vitamin C mg 22.000 6.237 24.86 36.6% 
Vitamin E mg 0.670 0.189945 0.7571 4.4% 
Water g 68.990 19.558665 77.9587 0 
Zinc mg 3.920 1.11132 4.4296 26.1% 

The way I mix my cod liver oil into the ground turkey: 

I use one tablespoon of cod liver oil to one pound of ground turkey. You can mix it together and then portion pack them into meal size zip-lock bags, freeze them and then thaw them as needed to feed. As in the little stamp zip-locks for hatchlings, up to sandwich bags for adults.

Cod liver oil contains more vitamin A and more vitamin D per unit weight than any other common food. One hundred grams of regular cod liver oil provides 100,000 IU of vitamin A, almost three times more than beef liver, the next richest source; and 10,000 IU vitamin D, almost four times more than lard, the next richest source. Of course, cod liver oil is only consumed used in small amounts, but even a tablespoon (about 15 grams) provides well over the recommended daily allowance for both nutrients in humans. Cod liver oil is a natural source of vitamin D3.

In addition, cod liver oil contains 7 percent each of the elongated omega-3 fatty acids EPA and DHA. EPA is the precursor of important prostaglandin, localized tissue hormones that help the body deal with inflammation; and DHA is extremely important for the development and function of the brain and nervous system. So it's no surprise that in numerous studies cod liver oil has proven to be a powerhouse in fighting disease. 

They both must be fed in conjunction with each other, the Cod liver oil is needed to metabolite the vitamin A in the beef liver. 

This diet is the best way to promote good sheds in tegus, if you have a tegu with shedding issues, or even impactions, the combination above will be the best solution.

Water: 
Tegus require fresh water on a daily basis. It also would be recommended that their water dishes/bowls be big enough to soak in. 

Housing: 
Hatchlings will do great in a 20 long tank, but they will outgrow these fast. As an adult they require a much larger enclosure. I house mine outside in a 8 ft x 8 ft enclosure. Inside I use a 400 gallon showcase. If building your own cage, remember that these lizards are terrestrial (ground dwelling), So height would not be a necessity. I recommend at least a 6 feet long, 3 feet wide and 3 feet high. 

Humidity: 
Tegus require high humidity level 60%-70% for proper shedding as well as proper health. Misting on a daily basis is required. If you have another way to raise the humidity, that is fine. Remember not to have the substrate tacky. 

Substrate: 
I recommend using cypress mulch, orchid bark, Lizard litter, Repti-bark or eucalyptus mulch. These should not be dusty dry or wet. You can mist them a little to keep the dust down, this will also raise the humidity. Make sure it is not tacky, as to stick to their feet. Also your tegu needs to be fed where he will not ingest these substrates. You do not want him to have a intestinal blockage. 

Lighting: 
Ultraviolet light with a full-spectrum of light is a must!! Lights that emit UVB is a required item for this species of reptile. Ultraviolet lighting is important in the production of vitamin D3, which is necessary for calcium metabolism. There are some people that claim added vitamins of D3 would be a good substitute, however I do not. I do use a suppliment dust. But I do not depend on it for a substitute for UV lighting. The basking spot should be a max temp of 110*F, and the cool side is fine if it is in the 70s. I do not recommend heat of any kind on the cool side of the enclosure.

Understanding UVB lighting
UVB is very necessary in which vitamin D3 is produced in the skin of animals, and humans for that matter, and this is what also causes sunburns in humans. The vitamin D3 that is produced is responsible for regulating calcium metabolism. Vitamin D3 is obtained through UVB exposure, this is by natural sunlight or lighting that emits UVB light. I have no doubt that reptile species are unable to utilize dietary vitamin D3 through the stomach; they must have access to UVB. A lack of UVB and vitamin D3 can ultimately result in metabolic bone disease in reptiles, or what is known as rickets in humans.



_________________
Bobby Hill, Owner, <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.TeguTalk.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.TeguTalk.com</a><!-- w --> 
and <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com</a><!-- w --> 

Here is your tegu care sheet, made by Bobby Hill, again this is his writing not mine I do not take any credit for it. Please read this.


----------



## DZLife (Oct 17, 2009)

Tan Man, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## DZLife (Oct 17, 2009)

Actually, I NEVER EVER use D3 Supplements.
It's MUCH healthier for them to obtain their D3 through more natural means.
In the wild, they don't rely upon vitamin supplementation for their D3; they get it through basking in the sun.

I believe I remember Bobby (Varnyard) has said before that he feels the same way.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 17, 2009)

I hope this care sheet cleared the issue up for you, as well as the list of food items. If you cannot learn from this I honestly cannot help you. I will also mention if you had searched the forums all of this was easily reachable in less than one minute. I really am willing to help you Rep Coop, and Tanman I understand your frustration 100% but helping him would definitely be the optimum choice given the situation. DZLife, thank you for settling this down a bit.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

i still dont see what im doing wronge with all my other animals and i really do know what im doing with the tegu


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 man i understand that you may feel like a lot of people on hear are just yelling at you but some of what they are saying is true especialy care wise reptiles are not like dogs and cats they require a more extensive husbandry trust me i used to be like you thinking i was providing enough care for my animals that is why i am so grateful for people like the ones on this site trust me my nero would have probably perished by now had i not had these people here to help me along the way and for you to blame tanman for the death of zander is rediculous he really loved his tegu just as all the rest of do they myself included only want to see your tegu be happy and healthy and im not 100% sure as to what your diet is but you also have things llike basking temps, humidity, substrate these are some of the key things you need to keep a heathy gu so man please sop arguing and just take some time and browse though the site ask some questions you and your tegu will be happy you did by the way welcome to the forum


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> i still dont see what im doing wronge with all my other animals and i really do know what im doing with the tegu


Ive seen people keep leos in enclosures like that and i have not owned a leo for about 12 years so im not an expert on them. The bearded dragon needs at least a 4x2x2 enclosure probably would explain his stress and he looks a little thin. 


Hope this helped not trying to be mean in any way


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2009)

another thing i wanted to add im not sure how old you are or how long you have been keeping reptiles but you have to realize some of the people on this site have many years of experince and have a passion for reptiles whether they are theirs or not so please take some advice from them as far as your husbandry i cant comment ive only seen your tegu video like i stated before just browse around and post some questions


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

most of you guys just not understand just about every thing is right for my tegu except that she doesnt have subtrate and she lives in the bathroom but im working on fixing that and i sure i have the right enclosures for my leos but i do have a custum cage for my tortoises that was in my old house that is 8 foot by three feet but in my new house it will not fit upstairs but i should be building a shed in a few weeks it will have insulation and substrate.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> most of you guys just not understand just about every thing is right for my tegu except that she doesnt have subtrate and she lives in the bathroom but im working on fixing that and i sure i have the right enclosures for my leos but i do have a custum cage for my tortoises that was in my old house that is 8 foot by three feet but in my new house it will not fit upstairs but i should be building a shed in a few weeks it will have insulation and substrate.


You also do not have enough uvb. Or are you feeding her correctly.


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> most of you guys just not understand just about every thing is right for my tegu except that she doesnt have subtrate and she lives in the bathroom but im working on fixing that and i sure i have the right enclosures for my leos but i do have a custum cage for my tortoises that was in my old house that is 8 foot by three feet but in my new house it will not fit upstairs but i should be building a shed in a few weeks it will have insulation and substrate.



before trying to take care of animals, please first learn to use a period. It is that DOT that goes in sentences to give it structure. I cannot even understand what your trying to say. What grade are you in. This is first grade material your missing.
robert


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah im pretty sure i have correct uvb it is a 160 watt zoo med power sun mercury vapor bulb and i also have a 150 watt basking spot bulb that makes a basking spot of about 115 degrees. also i just made some scrambled eggs with some chickenand calcium. and she is also getting bath


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> yeah im bretty sure i have correct uvb it is a 160 watt zoo med power sun mercury vapor bulb and i have a 150 watt basking spot bulb that makes a basking spot of about 115 degrees and i just made some scrambled eggs with some chickin and calcium. and she is also getting bath



again, please read my previous post.
robert


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

wow like it really matters


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

i acually just changed her basking spot now it is max 110


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> yeah im pretty sure i have correct uvb it is a 160 watt zoo med power sun mercury vapor bulb and i also have a 150 watt basking spot bulb that makes a basking spot of about 115 degrees. also i just made some scrambled eggs with some chickenand calcium. and she is also getting bath


Well obviously you really dont care what we are saying so whats the point. YOU CANNOT JUST HAVE ONE UVB


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

ohh why not


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 17, 2009)

:dead :bang :crazy :bs :bawl :hifit :rant :slap 
:rofl
:bahi


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

well with the reserch that i have been doing that is what is says 
all the site just say that you need to provide them with uvb light and i have a uvb light for her and a basking lamp


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

wyattroa said:


> :dead :bang :crazy :bs :bawl :hifit :rant :slap
> :rofl
> :bahi


 :doh :bang exactly.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

wow you guys are realll helpful thanks


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

so why cant i just have a mercury vapor bulb and a basking lamp


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> wow you guys are realll helpful thanks


Its been stated before


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

ok so im guessing you forrget


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

so why dont you tell me again because i dont understand why you need more than one uvb bulb


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> so why dont you tell me again because i dont understand why you need more than one uvb bulb


I did not forget. Its a few pages back. You need uc's running the length of her cage.One power sun is on one spot.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah i know but she basks under it and in the summer i give her plenty of natural light by letting her explore outside for a few hours a week. also what are uc's,it that tube lighting


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok. WOW. I leave last night at 4 pages, come back to nine.

Reading through them all was a treat, but anyways.

All I have to say is that you need more light because that room is dark. How does she know its day time? For her, there is just a shaft of light coming into a dark little cave. And tegus dont live in caves. They live in Argentina, and it is very sunny and bright there.

That is why she needs more light.

Also, building her a shed is going to be incredibly expensive. She will need the place all lit up to stay healthy and active and not try to brumate. That, plus basking lights, plus a stationary heater plus all the insulation is going to be crazy expensive. Its cruel to put her out in a shed away from people in the dead of winter.

She should be interacted with daily. Adult tegus are KNOWN to seek affection from their keepers, and are intelligent and need stimulation.

I don't understand the point of having her at all, if you can't have her "in the house"---Your sullys are going to get huge within the next year or so, and she's obviously not getting any smaller.

If your parents have a problem with it, and you don't have room for a 6ftx3ftx3ft cage, then why not just rehome her?

There are tons of people here looking for an adult tegu. She seems sweet. 

I interact with Cleo several hours a day. And its only such a short time, because I work, and have school. Your tegu should be stimulated with interaction, toys, plants, rocks, wood to climb on, substrate to dig into....

The life she is living now is sad.

But you seem not to think so? THAT is what I don't understand.

If you thought living in the bathroom was good enough for 5 months---did you really care about the animal at all? It was a bad decision to put her there in the first place. And it was a worse decision to keep her in there.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Uv's are ultra violets. Rays of light almost every body needs to create essential vitamins. Also you have to understand if a tegu is in the wild there is always sun on them unless they are burrowed or under something. Thats why its so important to have uv lighting (yes the tube lights, only sold at reptile stores or pet stores) and substrate so they can sleep, feel secure, and regulate the ammount of uv they get.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah it is acually verry bright in the bathroom with four lightsplus her basking and uvb lighting and i just live with my mom she loves my lizard and is will to do what ever is right but also i think if i did build a cage instead it would have to be at least a foot wider. another thing is that i give my tegu alot of attention and i dont get why you said before that walking in there was stressful for her.Also if the room is bright do you slill think i have to buy another uvb light. and also i wanted to straighten out something about the temp. on the cool side of the room there it is 85 degrees and basking spot is 105+


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah for right now i use a towel as temperary substrat she loves it and she sleeps under it also in the wild they would spend most of there time in their borrow and even when they are out they would not be always exposed to uv because of the trees would creat a lot of shade


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> yeah for right now i use a towel as temperary substrat she loves it and she sleeps under it also in the wild they would spend most of there time in their borrow and even when they are out they would not be always exposed to uv because of the trees would creat a lot of shade


I give up. :doh


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

so basicly what you are trying to say is that i am doing every thing right ok thanks


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

I just think you need to get her out of the bathroom. You cannot properly control her environment in a such a large space like that. 

People who set up whole room enclosures, usually have a seperate heating element for that room, and run a humidifier (not the ones you can buy for 39$-the big ones) for humidity. There is also several inches of substrate in those rooms, with specially sealed flooring so that the wood and foundation does not warp. Also, with a room sized enclosure, there would be a large container of water so that it recreates the natural environment.

I'm telling you now, its not the right environment for her. And to make it the right environment, you'd have to spend thousands of dollars.

6ft by 3ft is adequate. If you are taking her out daily and interacting with her, she will have no problem spending the majority of the day in there. Since its usually just spent basking, and sleeping anyways. That's 18 sq ft of space. And if you have a basking platform, that adds another dimension.

Look for threads about peoples enclosures. I believe someone just posted one that they newly fininshed for an adult male tegu. Look at what the dimensions of that are.

Keep in mind that while the tegu was free, a cage will cost between 250-700$ to make, depending on quality of materials, aesthetics etc. If you are not up to it, there is no shame in finding her a new home. You saved her life, finding her in the woods. But if you don't think you can give her what she will need to live hapily for the next ten years, its not a bad idea to rehome her.

Especially since most colleges won't allow pets on campus. Its why I pay through the nose for an apt and live a couple blocks away from school. But I do pay for it....

But she needs out of the bathroom, asap


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> yeah for right now i use a towel as temperary substrat she loves it and she sleeps under it also in the wild they would spend most of there time in their borrow and even when they are out they would not be always exposed to uv because of the trees would creat a lot of shade




She uses the towel because that is the only thing she has. She doesnt love it.. it's her only option. Then when she is under it, you come over and pull it of her. there is no place in there for her to feel secure. But, hey what do i know. You seem like an 8 year old that knows best.


Im wondering if she was even found in the woods. It would be easy to say i found it in the woods to let the mom have him keep it. I would think the tegu would have taken off if seeing you in the woods
robert


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

haha very funny ass hole and im pretty sure my tegu feels sucure and why would i lie about finding it my mom knew about it in the woods the same time i did and see feels just secure if someone were to take the hide off a tegu in a cage


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> haha very funny Donkey hole and im pretty sure my tegu feels sucure and why would i lie about finding it my mom knew about it in the woods the same time i did and see feels just secure if someone were to take the hide off a tegu in a cage


That's why you DON'T take the hide off.

I don't know how you even use a microwave without blowing your house up


----------



## The captain (Oct 17, 2009)

Sigh.

lol


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

The captain said:


> Sigh.
> 
> lol


Hey captain check you messages on xbox i sent you a request.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 17, 2009)

If you are not going to listen to our very valid advice, then why the hell do you bother asking for it rep coop? You are obviously an incompetent keeper or you would not have a tegu in a 70 degree bathroom and would not be arguing with people who have actual experience. :bahi :dead


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 17, 2009)

"Donkey hole"? Common' kid what are you, like 4? Grow up, grow a pair, and take some responsibility. Arguing with everyone on the forum isn't gong to get you anywhere. You are literally running yourself around in circles here. This is a living creature we're talking about. And you've admitted that you love your animals, that we can agree on, right? So, do the right thing - even if it hurts. Only you and your tegu really know what is going on here. And you need to think long and hard about the situation you are in, and do what is best for the tegu. And that might mean giving her up, and that could also mean building her a proper enclosure VERY shortly. What ever you decide, I hope you do it soon. I know I certainly would not like to be living on some kid's bathroom floor. Don't get all defensive either, just my two cents.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah acually the temperature is like 85 degrees on the cool side and 105+ degrees on the basking spot so the temperature is right so all that is wronge is the fact that she is living in the bathroom.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, I think now would be the time to stop being defensive rep coop, it is 100% obvious you are mistreating the tegu. And your story about the towel being proper substrate is what we call :bs . You should really just admit your mistake and consider what you want to do about it. :rant


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 17, 2009)

No, that is not possible that one small heat bulb is providing enough heat to make an entire bathroom 85-105 degrees. Sorry but you need to change the situation.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

i didnt say it is proper i said it is what i use because there is nothing else. and it is wierd how it says that i said donkey hole because i didnt i think the site like changed it or something.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 17, 2009)

I think that you should just go buy some dirt and fill the bathtub with it for substrate if you want it to live in the bathroom. It is a much better substrate and one that the tegu could actually burrow into.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

I think, you should just sell her and buy some more leopard geckos. You obviously love that species--you have several already. With the money that you'd make from her sale, you could probably buy one-three nice leo morphs.

And then you can skip the hassle, maybe breed some nice looking geckos, and have done an awesome good deed for that tegu: saving her from the Virginia cold, and finding her an awesome home.

I think she would go in a second. I would love to have her.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 17, 2009)

well it is cold outside but not in the bathroom the basking spot can get as hot as 115 and i would fill the bath tub will substrate but i use that bathroom to take showers but nothing else and it is good because when i take a shower in there it creats a lot of humidity.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 17, 2009)

BUT THAT HUMIDITY WON'T HOLD. Come on kid, just listen to reason here. A. You will probably get salmonella. B. You really need to help the tegu by improving it's care. C. You should tell the truth about your tegu's care, there is no way that is all 85-110 degrees!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 17, 2009)

HONESTLY.

If you are not going to help her, and allow her to live the way she should, then please, just stop posting.

You keep ASKING for help, and when people OFFER YOU ADVICE

You say Nooooooo its FINE. I'm not doing ANYTHING WRONG.

We all know you are. And you know it too. Enough is enough already.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes true there is no way. I live in northern california and its hot here. My bathroom stays at 85 when its a 110 outside. If i stuck a heat lamp in there in the winter it wouldnt get above 70. Bathrooms ceilings are too high you have tile and its not gonna get to 110 with one heat light especially since you say its a power sun. I use a 50watt and a seperate 100watt about a foot above and thats what it takes to get my cage to the correct temperature. I spray EVERY day just to keep the humidity up. 

You think you know everything when you dont. You wont admit your wrong because your insecure about what people will think. Trust me none of can think any worse of you if we tried. Now provide the correct setup or sell her. Your being unfair to her and killing her. There is no tile in the wild. Theres dirt. Theres not bacteria from humans but there is in your bathroom no matter how much you clean it. They use earth as substrate not towels. What we should do is report you for the inhumaine treatment of that tegu.

Dont even think about posting excuses about what I have said because its true.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you TanMan57, even with a ton of wooden cages producing heat all around my room in Northern California, I still rarely hit above 90 degrees in the summer when it is over 100 degrees outside.


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 17, 2009)

It just occured to me... If you found this tegu like you say you did, then doesn't that mean that someone is mssing theirs? Maybe you shoud try posting flyers and start looking around for her original owner, instead if being counterproductive...


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Its been 10 months he said he found it in december. So therefor its been in his bathroom for close to a year. He said it in a video and keeps lying about how long its been. 

Tegu is basically stolen, dont theifs sell their stolen items?


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just sell it. You are not doing anything right with that tegu


----------



## herper9 (Oct 17, 2009)

I still can't believe this. I do agree with what everyone is saying. He has asked a lot of really good questions, but won't take any advice when it's given to him. In all honesty it is really confusing. I guess that is just immaturity. Hopefully he grows out of it.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont think he understand or care how to properly care for,a tegu it seems like he is looking for someone to validate his husbandry or to argue that he is right and everyone else is wrong. dude you need to find her a new home because your ignorance is killing her slowly there is absolutly nothing you can say to justify your care for this animal you need to grow up and take responsibility i see people like you evey day in my neighbor hood with pitbulls they only have them because every one thinks there cool when the animal suffers and then the ones working in these petshops giving out false information if your mother truly loves yor tegu let her read a few care sheets and then see if she still would allow you to keep her people like you make me sick i understand that your still young but you need to face reality and be more respnsible


----------



## BOOZER (Oct 17, 2009)

11PAGES!! JESUS FN CHRIST!! HELP HIM, IF NOT LET HIM GO. AND (KID) as everyone is calling you, listen to these people,go to the care sheets, do what i consider your HOMEWORK!! but WTF!!!


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I think this thread should be put as a sticky thread as to what is a waste of time. This fellow will obviously not listen to reason and we are currently playing his game and :blblbl :dead


----------



## reptastic (Oct 17, 2009)

i agree it seems he only wants to argure


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh yeah. There is an excuse and a snotty little "so I'm right then" on every post.

He doesn't want to learn, he *doesn't* want to improve her care.

He wants to STICK it to us, just like every other ignorant a-hole that gets their hand on a reptile.

The "she's FINE, she doesn't look THAT bad" makes me sick.

How is she supposed to emote her unhappiness? She's already hiding all day, and burrowing under dirty, wet towels to get away from him. But even that isn't a hint.

NO NO NO! STUPID US! She *LIKES* towels. 

He obviously only came here to make sure we all knew he wasn't going to change anything. Its sad, and pathetic, and I feel terrible for that tegu.

But he won't sell her, and he obviously doesn't care about her enough to build her a cage in less time than "a few months"

*FINE* is how she will live out the rest of her sad life.

She will never be given GREAT care, or allowed to be a healthy, happy animal.



But she will be "fine".



Makes me sick.


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe I'm one of the few people on this forum without a tegu, who posts regularly...I have the time and necessities to care for one...I have the proper means to house a 'gu...I can afford to keep one PROPERLY fed...I'm pretty much an ideal candidate to own/adopt a tegu... 

I didn't come here to bash someone on their husbandry...*sigh*...or to get into the middle of a good old fashioned passionate horse beat-down. I came in here because I watched that video and saw the bigger picture behind just a tegu living in a bathroom...And everyone else has also. I saw a potentially great animal that honestly needs everything it deserves. I also saw a very nervous "unplanned parent" who in light of the situation, seems to be struggling to provide the latter - No offense...

Now I didn't wander in here to try and make anyone out to be the "bag-guy", have someone's animal taken away, or to take it away for myself, or anything of the nature. I came to tell a story that may or may not be a flashlight for you in the dark.

When I was around 8 years old, I wanted a turtle so bad it was ridiculous. We had a decent-sized fish tank left over, so my folks gave in and we drove to Aquaria Unlimited to see about picking one out. Not knowing much about turtles, we got, (are you ready for this?) a red-eared slider. Got him home, got his enclosure all set up, and all that fun stuff. Well, we had him for a few months until one night my mom went to carry his tank outside, had a little accident, and dropped the tank...

The turtle was just fine, but the tank broke all to pieces. We no-longer had a place for poor Bud to stay, and my folks agreed it would be best for Bud to go elsewhere. I, being a kid, was pretty much crushed... Well we decided amongst the 3 of us that the best place for him would be at my grandparents' private pond. Even though I did not want to say goodbye, he'd have everything he could possibly need - Far better than what we could give him. 

So with a teary eye and a heavy heart, I gave him to what would be a better place. This may sound ultra-cliche`, but until this very day, you can still see him basking on the bank of my grandparents' pond - No lie. Now if I were to keep him, would he still be alive? If so - Would he be as happy in less-than-ideal conditions? 

I am not trying to deny you of having a wonderful creature, I am merely making you a generous offer to give her the captive care she ultimately needs. I'll give you $150 cash - Plus pay shipping. I can even provide you with a proper means to comfortably ship her. And if that does not work for you, I would be more than happy to take a road trip. Please give this some serious thought.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah it doesnt stay hot in the bathroom because of the heat lamp it is because fo the heater you guy dont listen to a word i say and just add crapp to make me seem like im a crapy owner and it is rediculous.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well because your a crappy stuck up owner, Every time we make a suggestion you say "oh I dont need that" or "oh I already have that" which you dont. So just stop posting on here unless your going to sell her. No one wants to see that you've posted.


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah but a lot of you want to talk rap about her and i have not lied about any thing so stop trying to make up crap that isnt true


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 18, 2009)

You have lied about everything you stupid little jerk, you actually have the audacity to say that you are properly taking care of this poor animal?!?!?!?!? You have been nothing but rude and are an absolute little @$$! You think that keeping a 3 foot long lizard in a bathroom on cold tile through a cold winter is proper care?!? Do you also sleep with an elephant in your room? You have no idea of proper husbandry and you are so lucky you haven't been banned yet.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 18, 2009)

Its pathetic. As I said, she will live out the rest of her days in misery for the sake of stroking this idiot child's ego.

This is how animal cruelty works.

They don't care, they have all the excuses and the animals will suffer silently til the day they finally die.


----------



## kaa (Oct 18, 2009)

Animal control?


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 18, 2009)

kaa said:


> Animal control?


Once we find his last name then yes


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 18, 2009)

This kid needs to be put in the pound I agree, or maybe kept under a towel in a cold bathroom!


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 18, 2009)

TeguKid80 said:


> This kid needs to be put in the pound I agree, or maybe kept under a towel in a cold bathroom!




But the tegu just loves her towel..lol..im sure he would too


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, how about we leave him next to a toilet and see if he catches any illnesses?


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG i now have to retype everything lol. ok so i have been reading this topic from day 1 i just didnt want to get involved. But to cut my first long story that somehow wasnt submitted i found out through a proccess of youtube and looking on my space  i explained some of what i did to Tanman his name is *Cooper Baker* so someone close by please call Animal Control.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 18, 2009)

THANK YOU REPTILE FINATIC! You are my new hero! Great job and someone in or near Virginia call the animal control people!


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ill be calling tomorrow. Should I call an animal control or an spca. Also i think if more people called they would take action sooner


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Oct 18, 2009)

i will definalty try to call.


----------



## kaa (Oct 18, 2009)

He is located in yorktown too if that helps.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice, that should help immensely to get this tegu out of there! I bet this guy is really freaking out right now!


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Oct 18, 2009)

hahaha i typed all the info the first time i typed it but it somehow got messed up and i had to retype it ty for sayin where he lived i would have never noticed.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hahaha this kid is done with that poor suffering animal! Thank God!


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 18, 2009)

im just worried now what will happen to the tegu.. where do they send it? send her on up to me
robert


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 19, 2009)

I offered to take it off the little weasel's hands for a generous compensation, and he still insists on keeping it... Well look where it got him lol. His nalga's in some caliente water now. Not too late to man up junior. You could still make some money, save a 'gu, and stay outta trouble. The longer you wait, the worse it will be...


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 19, 2009)

Reflektr said:


> I offered to take it off the little weasel's hands for a generous compensation, and he still insists on keeping it... Well look where it got him lol. His nalga's in some caliente water now. Not too late to man up junior. You could still make some money, save a 'gu, and stay outta trouble. The longer you wait, the worse it will be...


Hopefully they take all his reptiles so he doesbt have to be cruel to anything ever.


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Oct 19, 2009)

wyttroa you could always try calling them if they take the gu maby? ask if it is for adoption or something. just a thought lol


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 19, 2009)

think i might do that. Anyone know where they are calling yet?
robert


----------



## herper9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm happy to see that this is getting taken care of. Good research!


----------



## kaa (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone called yet?


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 20, 2009)

i take great care of my tegu so dont worry about it


----------



## kaa (Oct 20, 2009)

man, you can't take care of anything. all of your reptiles are in bad shape. the tegu is in a bathroom, how is that great care? if it wasn't for your parents, all of the animals would starv, and you still wouldn't sell them. you are a horible eeper, and it is because of people like you that the reptile ban is even being considered. i hope they take all of the reptiles from you, and you get slapped with a big fine. the only way that won't happen is if you sell them soon. but you are too stuborn to do that. we tried to help you, but you are, after all, just a little boy


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah
Sorry but we're worrying about it...


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi agin. I have not yet called but I will deffinately call today. 
Juct in Case someone wants to also try to call the number is 
*(757) 890-3601* it is the number to animal control in yorktown virginia


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 20, 2009)

what they removed it smucks


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 20, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> what they removed it smucks


what? not sure what your trying to say


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 20, 2009)

wyattroa said:


> GOT_TEGUS said:
> 
> 
> > what they removed it smucks
> ...



the user on you tube removed the video that this post is about. your a english teacher right ? lol just kidding


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Oct 20, 2009)

He has other vids of his gu in the bathroom

P.S. my phone was dissconnected today  really made me mad. "it should be up within 24 hours" is all i got.


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 20, 2009)

GOT_TEGUS said:


> wyattroa said:
> 
> 
> > GOT_TEGUS said:
> ...


nope just a paramedic..lol


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 20, 2009)

I called i need an address but i reported his.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Oct 21, 2009)

the bathroom and the kitchen are the two worst places you could let a tegu free roam, even if you provide the proper heat, substrate,hides ect. now a properly converted bathroom would work as long as it wasnt used by humans to bathe ect.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 23, 2009)

you know i just noticed that we have a set of triplets sorta lol nero, zero, and cleo all have black noses and rhyming names its kinda cool


----------



## cornking4 (Jan 12, 2010)

Any updates on the situation?


----------



## TeguKid80 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah he now has two tegus in a 6 by 3 by 3 and wants to breed them....


----------



## cornking4 (Jan 12, 2010)

CRAP! What happened to animal control?


----------



## isdrake (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't believe his parents are okay with this. It makes me very sad...

But hey, at least he got an enclosure now... but I doubt it's a proper one. Besides it's to small for two tegus... According to Agama International ONE single adult Tegu should have at lest 8 x 4 feet.


----------

